# Spring beaver anyone?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan to strap my sled to the deer cart for the remote trapping locations if I decide not to skin on site. Heck of a workout without help.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Beaver trapping is all work from start to finish.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I love this one of trapstickman and spring beaver


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I laughed when he said "Punji Sticks". They must be Vietcong beaver!!

Sled for me, snow or no snow!!! I prefer the higher sided sleds like ice fishing sleds but will use the purple ones in the garage, the pink one next to the shed, or the flying saucer left in the yard if I have to.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

multibeard said:


> Beaver trapping is all work from start to finish


You know, one of the trio of successful trappers at the truck said that exact thing. I told them that I guarantee that when I used to help MD DNR with deer check-ins during gun season that I've weighted deer that appeared to weigh far less than that beaver.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Someone once told me "If you enjoy what you do, you will never work a day in your life"! Then again, he wasn't a beaver trapper either!!!!!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

wicklundrh said:


> I laughed when he said "Punji Sticks". They must be Vietcong beaver!!
> 
> Sled for me, snow or no snow!!! I prefer the higher sided sleds like ice fishing sleds but will use the purple ones in the garage, the pink one next to the shed, or the flying saucer left in the yard if I have to.


That`s what I think of when I'm walking through a cutting. Hate to trip and fall on them. Bad enough when they are buried under the snow.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I set some of my traps yesterday at a pond in Jackson. First check was successful with one 40 pounder.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Break time. Had 18 come in this morning. Started getting busy a few weeks ago. Everyone asks how long it takes to scrape a big beav, 20 min. max on a really big. Did an otter, just to test myself. Picked out the largest XL and proceeded, swift but not heart attack, took my time to be extra careful, 11 min. How long for you guys?


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Beaver tail soup!!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

furandhides said:


> Break time. Had 18 come in this morning. Started getting busy a few weeks ago. Everyone asks how long it takes to scrape a big beav, 20 min. max on a really big. Did an otter, just to test myself. Picked out the largest XL and proceeded, swift but not heart attack, took my time to be extra careful, 11 min. How long for you guys?


My speed is equated in drive time to drop them off to you!!!! 

These days, I take my time with most everything and enjoy the moment. Not sure how many more years I'll get so I guess I'm trying to remember them all.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Break time. Had 18 come in this morning. Started getting busy a few weeks ago. Everyone asks how long it takes to scrape a big beav, 20 min. max on a really big. Did an otter, just to test myself. Picked out the largest XL and proceeded, swift but not heart attack, took my time to be extra careful, 11 min. How long for you guys?


About the same to a little longer on beaver. I'm in no race and I know what I hauled in my truck is the work I have ahead of me. 

On otter, that damn tail always slows me down. But again, I can only get three a year so no biggie.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Most trappers tell me about 45 min. at least on a big one. I was scraping yesterday and a BIG 290lb. trapper brought in a BIG jet black beaver, says it takes him 1 1/2 hrs to do one like that. You're pretty quick Freepop. Most guys just don't like to do them, and aren't good at it. Most people dread otter. I'm never not in control. Hurry is just a state of mind. I'll do 20 just to keep busy.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Sharp knife laid FLAT on tail. Sometimes I'll scrape not too close. Otter go on wire coyote stretchers here. I pin my otter tails out on a mink board. I'll compare the put up to the best. Any excess fat just bleeds out in the drying process. BIG male mink can be tough for many people. I love doing an old softball sized headed buck mink. can be a challenge.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've done 15-20 for several years and started out just like I did filleting bluegill. The first ones took forever, with practice it gets much easier and faster.
The face is the toughest to get clean. If I just cut off lips and noses, it'd go faster.

Keeping your knife sharp is another tip to speed and ease.

I have one of Pat's adjustable stretchers for otter and use his wooden boards.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Ever since I started, putting up fur was as big a part of the whole experience, as was catching the critter. Not everyone feels the same way. And that's OK too. ENJOY.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

I really like putting up beaver. Yeah, it's work, but it feels so much more fulfilling looking at that big ol' circle instead of another bunch of rats!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Better late than never, finally got some spring traps out. Hoping to just pull a couple out to help someone with some tree issues, don't really want to pound them this late. Here's hoping!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Haven't gone this long without catching a Beaver in a long time. Oh well, better than sitting on the couch.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I am officially declaring my season over
Pulled all my beaver sets this week and am closing down the fur shed for good. Time to get the house ready for sale and move.
Looking forward to setting up a new shop in the off season. Hopefully I'll be ready for November!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

New one for me, got a Beaver with a MB12x16 on the wrist.

Also had one get out of a #5 Bridger and get caught in a 330.

Ended up with four for the weekend and some happy landowners.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> New one for me, got a Beaver with a MB12x16 on the wrist.
> 
> Also had one get out of a #5 Bridger and get caught in a 330.
> 
> Ended up with four for the weekend and some happy landowners.


Nice! Got another nuisance call today. I have two spots if the stupid weather will cut me a little slack to hit before season ends.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I had the next two Wednesdays off to continue to trap zone two but with the weather forecast, I just called it good for this year.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Just put in 6 sets . What I have out is in current and close to the house. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pulled some otter sets today. This guy stuck his face in a 280.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hoping no one made an in appropriate comment like the one I was tempted to respond with when I read the title!


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Pulled these 3 this weekend. 39, 40 and 49lbs. Numbers 13-15.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I had a sprung 330 this morning. My trap is located beyond the pine in the channel. You should be able to see the vertical sticks that are through my springs. Hopefully we get a couple of days of thaw before season ends.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

#20 this am. No sign, a lodge about 150 yards away. Castor mound using Kains lure. #5 bridger on 1/2 " drowner rod. 2 sets 1 beaver the 1st check.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Not very big, but I managed another one.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome!

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Anita Dwink said:


> #20 this am. No sign, a lodge about 150 yards away. Castor mound using Kains lure. #5 bridger on 1/2 " drowner rod. 2 sets 1 beaver the 1st check.
> View attachment 306963


Got a better pic. As big as i have gotten this season. This one has huge castors.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I just fleshed a super blanket tonight. Gristly old bugger made me earn it.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Chopped ice and pulled my empty traps today. Maybe next year!

RIDE RED


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Pulled the last few out this am. Weather blew up my plans for the weekend's big push. Oh well, they will be bigger and more plentiful next season. Got through the season with no traps stolen (1st time) , no major injuries and stayed relatively dry. Picked up one more 40 lb and a year old. Bark bears get to relax for 6 1/2 .months.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Got some beaver that need to go next season if anyone is interested.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fleashed and boardy last Beaver today. Very glad I didn't leave traps up north!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Fleashed and boardy last Beaver today. Very glad I didn't leave traps up north!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Guess what , just was told that the season has been extended thru April 30. Told by a license seller in Onaway. 

Jim


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Interesting


----------

